# What are house rabbits like?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Truth be told, I didn't even know house rabbits were a thing until a few days ago! I've never heard of any of my friends having a house rabbit and so I'm basically clueless to what house rabbits are like. I haven't had a pet rabbit in a long long time so I don't really remember what they are like either.

So long story short, what are house rabbits like? How do they behave, how well trained can they be, how cuddly are they, do they get comfortable or still remain scared all the time, etc? I'm in wonder that house rabbits are a thing and they seem cool but I wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Basics: http://www.rabbit.org/care/living-with-a-house-rabbit.html
Good forum of people: http://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aff/4/Default.aspx

Behavior can really range. Some are very timid and may stay that way for a very long time before really coming out of their shells.

Most rabbits HATE to be picked up. That doesn't mean they are not snuggly. Willow is on my lap a lot, or scratching at our feet to reach down and give her some attention.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Will they lay with you/on you as you watch TV? Can they sleep with you? Or do they find that type of thing scary? What extent are they "snuggly" in your case (and what breed do you have)?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

A lot depends on the bunny. I'm on the binkybunny board and it seems it really ranges as far as how snuggly or fearful a bun might be.

Ours is kinda like clockwork for snuggles. At about 7 or 8pm I lay down in bed to watch tv, Willow jumps up and lays on my chest. She'll pretty much do it as long as I there.

For the rest of the day-bunnies mostly sleep during the day and are most active during early morning and early evening. 

Willow will awaken if she hears the fridge open and she will stand and beg (kinda like dogs do) until whoever is in the fridge gives her some leafy greens or a treat.

If we are in the kitchen a lot she is constantly under foot and wants treats and pets in no particular order.

She is not really fond of being picked up, as is most rabbits.

She is locked up before I got to bed in a large pen (it's two dog pens attached to each other).  I have a bunch of critters-rats-parrots-2 dogs and the bunny. So everyone gets kenneled/caged except our pitbull who sleeps in the bed with us. A lot of that is my own paranoia of knowing where everyone is in case of some kind of accident or something when I'm asleep.

Willow is a lionhead with a little lop thrown in. So she looks like a typical lionhead, but is quite a bit bigger than one. Here she is begging for a treat.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Very cute, and surprisingly the timetable you mentioned sounds PERFECT for me lol I hope if I get a bunny he/she will adopt a similar schedule! 

I notice you keep saying she doesn't like being picked up, which makes sense as the rabbits I have met definitely don't seem to like that either (even with back leg support). But will she let you pick her up quickly just to put her on the bed, or does even that tick her off? 

And I definitely understand with the paranoia thing, wish I could have as many critters as you! 

(Also,


> The first rule in communicating with a rabbit is to get down on the floor. The second rule is also to get down on the floor. Rabbits need to be approached at their level–the floor. Spend time getting to know him where he is comfortable. If he seems to avoid you at first, spend time just sitting quietly on the floor, not approaching him, not trying to pick him up. Rabbits are naturally wary, but also naturally curious. Eventually curiosity will win out and your rabbit will come over to investigate you.


 Are they able to be spent time with on a bed/couch, or does it have to be the floor every time?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Our little devil can jump all the way up on desks from the floor, so our bed is nothing and she needs no help. Not all bunnies are climbers, but some are. 

She completely lets us pick her up. She just doesn't like it. She gets really stiff and will leave the moment you put her down. Some bunnies are more upset by it than others. I think it helped that we got Willow when she was very young and carried her around a bit. Plus I use the pick up as a kind of punishment...like if she chews something she shouldn't, or when we were potty training and i saw her squat in the wrong place ect. So it worked a duel purpose-she is used to being picked up, and it's a punishment that really isn't a very bad overall, just enough to make her loose interest in whatever she was doing that I didn't like.

She comes to her name and goes into her pen at night when asked. So there isn't a lot of reasons to pick her up. The exception is at t he vets office. She actually wants us to pick her up then.

She's really a very good girl. I would say the hardest thing about her and some bunnies like her is making sure every cord in the house that is within reach has split loom on it. It's cheap and can be found at auto part stores so not a huge deal, but can take some time if you have a lot of electronics. If you have a bunny like Willow who climbs you also need to do the wires up on the desk too, like keyboard and mouse ect. The only mishaps so far has been my daughter leaving the headphones to her ipod on the floor-she's gone t hrough about 3 of em so far.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Rabbits are far more clever and social than they get credit for (but how social would you be if you spent your life locked up in a cage where you can lie down, sit but not stand, and not walk...?) 
Look up show jumping for rabbits. Training and interacting with them is a great eway to create a bond, even if you don't want to show them.
My show jumper lived outdoors (allergy) but I'd bring him in, and he'd jump up on the couch and snuggle. I'd walk him with and without a leash (as wth all smaller animals that's a risk though) and he'd run loose in my backyard. He constantlt chew his way out of the cge, but he never ran off.

Since that I bred rabbits in a colony, and I've found that they are actually very social creatures, not solitary as people think. But two bucks are likely to fight (3 or more however, are not likely to fight in a big enough, enriched pen).

There are exeptions, but the general rule is that if you get a nicely bred and raised kit from nice parents, bring it home and treat it like a smart, friendly pet..you'll end up with a smart and friendly pet.
You need to bunny proof (away with tose cords, rabbits love cords more than rats and protect any wood or walls hat you care about) and littertrain (place hay at the litterbox. Pee-training is usually easier than poo training.. but it's not like the bunny berries is a huge problem). Having the rabbit roam with you and getting excercise and mental stimulation will bring out a personality.


----------



## MeganR (Mar 25, 2016)

I had a house rabbit. He was super cool. He would come when I called him, use a litter box, and give me kisses (on command). I haven't been around others, but ours was really cool. But they do chew on everything so you have to put protective wraps around you cords and keep a close eye on them. They are really smart!


----------



## LynxieKat (Mar 29, 2016)

I have 2. They're siblings, and are about 3/4 of a year old. They were half grown when we got them from the humane society.
If you rescue them from somewhere and don't start with tiny babies, expect some long transition times. 

They will take treats from us and hop around the front room ( which you have to make sure is totally safe - no cords, etc). They do not want to be picked up. They've totally freaked out the couple times we trimmed their nails because they're held for that. 
They'll tolerate being pet in extreme moderation while they're getting treats but don't like it.
Hopefully they will calm down some, but it could be years and that's potentially the case with any of them who didn't have a perfect first months of life.
They're also more work than a cat. Less than a dog. If that helps at all.

All the potential negatives aside, I quite like them. They're fun to watch, love if you give them some cardboard boxes to chill in, and if they have a better early life they can be cuddlers.

They will chew things. It's instinct.
They're easy to litter box train.
They need a buddy, just like rats. Left alone, they're prone to depression or aggression.
Don't flip them on their back. People do it to trim nails because they go super calm. It's not good for them. Don't do it. 


If you're prepared for what you're getting into, they're great.


----------

